# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - HTC 7 Mozart Unbrick, Unlock, IMEI Repair, CID Repair, ModelID Repair sup

## gsm4maroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Resurrecting HTC Mozart is easy. Phone is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is connected. In case you have no USB cable near, make sure battery is charged enough and hold Power On button during initiation of JTAG connection. Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone and will re-write PDA’s SPL to 0.60.1000 version. Additionally to SPL and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone will have Model ID = ‘PD6710000′.   To resurrect HTC Mozart:  Solder JTAG cable to HTC Mozart JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure HTC Mozart is selected in the list of models; If you use battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods. To enter download mode:  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

